

Tell HN: Domain name pa.ge (page) - ochekurishvili

Hello HNers,<p>The following information might be interested for startups from the business side of perspective. HN is a best place to spread such information...<p>The project behind pa.ge domain failed and we decided to sell it.<p>We really think that domain is rare. It's short, meaningful and could be used wisely in a tech-world.<p>Any person who'll refer a buyer to us will receive 15-20% commission, depended on a sale price.<p>We'd love to get feedback from interested persons at the following email to discuss details: contact[at]pa.ge<p>Thanks for the compromised time.
======
alleri
Great domain for URL shorteners or similar services. Some startups like Bit.ly
might be interested... very cute!

